# DET Tuner questions



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

i put a deposit on my BBDET. total price is $1700. i could have got a $900 BBDET with no turbo, manifold, injectors, and intercooler. im gonna upgrade the intercooler and turbo anyways, and this would prolly mean i need to upgrade the injectors and manifold. what do u all think i should do? $900 motor or $1700 motor? which is more worth it? i need opinions as quick as possible cause i have to let JGY know. thanks


----------



## jbanach77 (Jun 11, 2002)

well if you have the funds to get the injectors, fuel rail, turbo, manifold, intercooler and charge pipes then get just the motor. but if you don't have the funds to get all the aftermarket stuff then get the entire assembly. JGY is cool he will work with you for sure. i jsut bought a gti-r head from him, he is very easy to converse with.


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

i agree about JGY. well i plan to upgrade the turbo anyways. i dont wanna put the engine in my car without the upgrade. so to do this i understand i need injectors, fuel rail, and fuel pump and also manifold. what are the charge pipes and how much would i expect to dish out. i also plan on cams from JWT. this will all happen over the course of 1 1/2 to 2 years. im in no hurry and i want it done right if its gonna happen. im thinkin incon bb37 from JGY but if the $1700 ends up being to much i might just go with t3/t04e and manifold for somewhere close to $1000 to $1200.

plus... im tryin to avoid wasting $800 on the complete setup since i wont need the stock turbo, and injectors. but the manifold i might need. the $800 right there will be over %50 of the cost of the incon or even JGY's intercooler. im in a pickle!... stuck between a rock and a hard place!

P.S. i plan to deal through JGY with most of these aftermarket and upgrade parts.


----------



## jbanach77 (Jun 11, 2002)

when i say charge pipes i mean from the turbo to the intercooler and from the intercooler to the intake manifold/throttle body.


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

dont those pipes usually come in the intercooler kit?


----------



## CarloSR (Nov 29, 2002)

$900.


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

i was hoping someone would say that one. thanks carlo. by the way... yer car is sweet as hell.


----------

